# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Mr.IT: Ngày hội FANS CNTT không thể chối từ

## pizzabon2015

Mr.IT: Ngày hội FANS CNTT không thể chối từ Nếu bạn là Fan của CNTT, nếu bạn luôn mang trong mình một trái tim cuồng nhiệt thì hãy đến với “Mr. IT - Ngày hội của FANS CNTT” để trải nghiệm và hòa mình vào không gian cực kỳ sôi động và lôi cuốn chỉ có tại Công viên Văn hóa Đống Đa ngày 24/9/2011. Thời gian: 14h00 - 22h00 24/09/2011 Địa điểm: Gò Đống Đa (Công viên Văn hóa Đống Đa) Đăng ký ngay để trở thành 1 trong 200 người được nhận quà đặc biệt từ ban tổ chức. Đăng ký tham dự tại đây Hoặc shortlink: http://mrit.aiti-aptech.edu.vn/  Cơn lốc Mr. IT đang sắp sửa diễn ra, hãy đến để được nổ tung cùng những vũ điệu nóng bỏng, những ca khúc sôi động và những tiết mục nghệ thuật hài cực kỳ hấp dẫn được dàn dựng công phu. Bạn cũng sẽ được cùng bạn bè sẻ chia những nụ cười sảng khoái với cung cách xem số đoán mệnh của các ông đồ, thầy bói thời hiện đại, cùng hồi hộp và ngặt nghẽo thông qua những phần thi siêu “pro” của các thí sinh tham dự “Tỏa sáng cùng Mr. IT”. Và hãy cùng chờ đón xem ai sẽ trở thành Mr. IT chân dài, bảnh trai, style công nghệ được mọi người ngóng đợi nhé! Hãy tham gia để được trải nghiệm cuộc sống thời @ với những hoạt động bổ ích như: Mua hàng group trực tuyến với các đơn vị Groupon Việt Nam, học E – Learning, hay mua sắm qua mạng và dùng ví điện tử như thế nào,... Tất cả sẽ được cung cấp và giới thiệu tới các bạn với rất nhiều thông tin bổ ích! Chưa hết, nếu bạn đang là một sinh viên hay vẫn chưa tìm kiếm được việc làm ưng ý thì ngày hội Mr. IT cũng sẽ mở ra cho bạn rất nhiều cơ hội mới. Các gian hàng của các doanh nghiệp IT tham gia hội chợ không chỉ là nơi giới thiệu sản phẩm mà còn là nơi bạn có thể ghé qua để tìm hiểu thêm thông tin và tham gia vào chương trình tuyển dụng trực tiếp. Rất có thể, một công việc trong mơ đang chờ đợi bạn tại chính hội chợ này đấy. Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không truy cập ngay địa chỉ: http://mrit.aiti-aptech.edu.vn/ để đặt cho mình một ghế trong ngày hội Mr. IT và trở thành 1 trong 200 người đầu tiên được nhận quà đặc biệt từ ban tổ chức Hãy cùng hòa mình vào những tràng cười sảng khoái, những cơ hội việc làm và những món quà nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh từ các gian hàng ẩm thực, đồ lưu niệm,... để làm quà cho bạn bè và người thân nhé! “Mr. IT - Ngày hội của FANS CNTT” - Chương trình do AiTi – Aptech, Topica, CLB YEC, CLB Ecom, CLB Eplus và CLB MFC phối hợp cùng tổ chức, được bảo trợ truyền thông bởi các báo YanTV, PC World, Xalo, Nhịp sống số, Ione, Socbay media. Với các nhà tài trợ: Interconex, Infomatic, Tinh Vân, Gameloft, Appstore, Naiscorp, Ubuntu – VN, SeTa:CINQ và Cộng đồng Lý số Việt Nam của Phù Đổng Soft

----------

